# Rooster Got Strangled/Neck Broke



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

I woke up this morning and my only rooster was dead. I can only speculate but I think a raccoon reached in, grabbed his neck and broke it or strangled him. He was against the wire and his neck was bent. I even double wrapped the coop in chicken wire to avoid them reaching in. I guess I have to set more traps tonight, sad, he was 5 months old and just a beautiful bird. Wish I had a photo.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear that ... I would vote **** or weasel. Which ever good luck with getting the critter.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

sorry to hear that keith.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

That's awful! =(


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm sorry Keith, how sad. That right there is reason #1 why I won't use chicken wire; I use hardware cloth. Too dang many ***** around here.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Awwwww.... poor baby. Set traps!!


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

Weasels grab with their teeth only. If the poor bird's neck wasn't torn, then it was probably a raccoon. If its any consolation, your rooster was killed while jumping at the fence to protect his flock. He was a hero. And since the raccoon was unsuccessful and there is no other easy food, it may have moved on. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

racoons seem very nasty critters ! so glad we havent got them over here.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Bird_slave said:


> I'm sorry Keith, how sad. That right there is reason #1 why I won't use chicken wire; I use hardware cloth. Too dang many ***** around here.


We do too. The smallest size gauge for fencing and locked up like Fort Knox for bedtime. Poor fella.


----------



## EmmaJB (Oct 23, 2012)

Snap, my entire run is 1/2" by 1" galvanised weld mesh dug and curled into the ground, the roof is corrugated plastic (sparrow hawks are buggers, but protected :/ ), so fingers crossed my babies are safe from diggers, flyers and climbers.

And I too am glad we don't have raccoons here, I've read so many horror stories.

Sorry for your loss. 

X


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Thats to bad Keith, I had a hen disappear recently. I suppect raccoons too, they like to grab and go.


----------

